# Roof Racks



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

I'm looking for your recommendations on a roof rack for two kayaks. I want something economical that is also reliable and easy to install. 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

basically two choices - Thule or Yakima


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Both Yakima and Thule are good systems and mostly interchangeable. If you have a luggage rack you won't need bases and crossbars. If you don't have a luggage rack both systems require bases and crossbars. I have Yakima bases and crossbars with Thule Hull-a-port kayak carriers. I carry two kayaks on my capped truck so it requires 2 Hull-a-port kits. The systems aren't cheap, but the security and removability is nice. Crossbars and bases come off my truck in less 1 minute by myself, so I take them off and lock them in my truck when at ramp or landing. Both systems also come with multiple options for bikes, canoes, skis, snowboards, boxes etc. The systems will generally last longer than a vehicle and the bases can be updated to newer vehicles.

There are less expensive systems out there, but I'm not sure of their tandem ability. The Hull-a-ports fits two kayaks comfortably on my 48" crossbar, I also see them on small cars.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

Good info, thanks Sib.


----------



## H2Ofowl (Jan 10, 2005)

Here's one on Craigslist in Macomb county.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/1931275723.html


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Do you need crossbars with Thule or Yakima? (I'm not sure I understood the previous reply). I have 2 rack (parallel) bases on my Jeep Patriot, but no cross bars. I want to put 2 Kayaks on top, standing on their sides. What do I need? thanks,


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

sgc said:


> Do you need crossbars with Thule or Yakima? (I'm not sure I understood the previous reply). I have 2 rack (parallel) bases on my Jeep Patriot, but no cross bars. I want to put 2 Kayaks on top, standing on their sides. What do I need? thanks,


You can go to the thule and yakima websites and type in your vehicle and the type of factory roof rack you have and they will list the items you need to carry whatever it is you plan to carry. As Sib said, they make equipment to fit darn near every vehicle and every factory rack configuration you can think of. They are not inexpensive by any means but once you have the basic rack you buy components to carry darn near anything you want. They will certainly increase the flexibility of your vehicle. 

Take into consideration the type of kayak you're hauling as well. Some fit better than others in the hull a port style vertical carries. Some work just fine laid on crossbars.


----------

